# On the need for clarification. (OMG big post!)



## ObserverFan (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, reposted here, incase those avoiding the entire bigstar thingie miss this. 

To start, I promise this isn't an attack or flame, I'm here to talk, and hold no ill will. So if you would like to flame please take your time and make it creative! =) 



Observer said:


> It has been correctly surmised by some that there wre considerations other than age that were involved in rhe deletion of the Big Star series.
> 
> I have suggested that the author PM me if he/she is desirous of discussing the reasons, but to date there hasd been no such communication.
> 
> I would strongly suggest that before anything is posted that there be such a dialogue.


 
OK, I'm here for a dialogue. Here's what I think are the rules as stated- 
"_those with any references of a sexually enticing nature to underage protagonists; those that feature or include excessive violence; those otherwise not in compliance with pertaining laws_." 

So, the deal with Big Star, was that the lead was a teenager. While reading wg fiction, I could care less about the age, or the hair color, or whatever. It's about the wg. Anyways, the author has said he will make the lead 22, great! Now we are talking. Observer, you said yourself "I have suggested that the author PM me if he/she is desirous of discussing the reasons, but to date there has been no such communication." and I ask, please, share the rational with the rest of us so we don't fall into the same potholes. It's just silly to say- 
HERE ARE THE RULES, BUT ALSO, THERE ARE OTHER RULES THAT YOU MUST PM TO DISCOVER 

Observer, or for that matter, any mod, if there are additional rules other than posted, please modify the sticked rules post. Furthermore, if let's say, demeaning situations aren't cool, then there is a hell of allot of house to clean in the main story section. Almost NONE of the leads in the weight room are happy about their wg at first. Some come around, and some don't. Maybe this hidden line was the incest-ish mom bathing the lead story. I think that is a hard line to straddle, because I don't think the author's intent (again, just my opinion) was to say "OH YEAH, HOT MOMMA/BABY ACTION", I think it was more to put the lead in an awkward/embarrassing situation. But still, it's borderline, so if incest is a taboo, please add it to the list of things we don't tolerate here. 

I'm not here to whine about free speech or whatever. This is a private board that Conrad pays for. I get that. But I also understand that a community is made up of people, contributing members. I'm here to ask for a clear and easy explanation of the rules, so that all members that take the time to contribute a story, can do so without fear of crossing an invisible line. 

Last but not least, we are dealing with fiction. Fiction that is almost %100 politically incorrect. I mean, in the weight room, we've got poopin', deceiving, crying, betrayal, immobilization, and mostly women being changed to fit an ideal- objectification. 
And that's okay, we are all (according to the TOS) adults here. We function at least well enough to have jobs, and pay for the magic porn machine (internet). We understand the difference between reality and fantasy. 
But even with that said, it is the fair right of this board's owner and mods to set boundaries and limits to the behavior they want to cultivate. I wouldn't expect (or want) anything less. But it is, in my mind, unfair, to say that a story featuring a fat, underage model, _is any_ different than a paysite model appearing in a "schoolgirl" pictorial. 
There can be no confusion, "schoolgirl" sets aren't about "hey, look how I can barely fit in my old school clothes", it's always "look at the world's hottest classmate you wish you had". It's the same thing. Enforce the rules across the board, or respect your community and trust them to separate fantasy from reality. Thank you for your time. 

*Quill*- I think you said that you were young, like 22? Well, tos violation or not you've been creating a really well crafted and entertaining story. I hope that this process has not jaded you from further contributions. I also hope that when a final set of rules and regulations are hammered out and posted, you will continue writing and posting. 
* 
Observer*- I in no way intended this post as an attack or flame. I only hope for dialogue and resolution. I respect you for taking the time to mod this madhouse, and I appreteate your efforts. I'm only posting, because ThereThere and Quill, while both posted borderline material, show great promise as writers, and were both adding some much needed "new blood" to the genre of descriptive wg fiction. I mean, we can't just hope that Wilson hooks us up forever. 
I feel that the deletion may have been a misstep- that zapping the borderline material was akin to throwing the baby out with the bathwater. Both stories had just a few elements that could have been massaged out with a quick PM or 2 to the authors, but dashing them outright contains a possibility of scaring off what could be valuable members. 
Too many of the stories here are just "lookit that bitch, she's so mean! now she's fat! I told her so! 500 pounds!". And that's cool, everyone should get a chance to post and contribute. But part of maintaining and growing a strong community is recognizing and cultivating those diamonds in the rough. Good attracts good, the more A plus authors we have here, the more we will get. I've already seen a "dimensions has become painfully PC" sentiment growing in some of the smaller wg websites, like the excellent fan2000's page. And I think it has _nothing_ to do with age limits, or boundaries of that nature. I think the sentiment grows from unclear rules and mysterious explanations, that make potential contributors fear that their stories can be zapped arbitrarily. 
I'm a little sleepy, so I'm sure this post has more than a few problems. But you get my point: post ALL rules, enforce them throughout the site, and take a little time to help writers who aren't clear with the rules. 
Again, thank you for your time!


----------



## Culinary_Alchemist (Apr 7, 2006)

if i may say just a few words. i don't feel it was a "correct" way of dealing with the problem by delelting the stories with no warning. There is a break-up of communication somewhere and the mod sould at least let the writer know that there is some questionalble content in the story that needs to be re-worked. If it is a question able the whole story (and not just a few details) then by all means do what needs to be done. I just believe the situcation was handled wrong and should be re-examined next time by both parties.


----------



## Observer (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you for writing. 

FYI , there _there and Quill have now messaged me as requested and much of what follows is adapted from my response to them. Im responding to you publicly because of the obvious thought and eloquence of your post.

Walking the fine line between not suppressing true creativity and not offending sensitivities of potential readers is a difficult one. In both of my replies to the above authors Ive tried to deal with specifics in a way that will not discourage their obvious talent. 

This is a pro-fat, pro-size acceptance site. The guidelines for the collection state that the stories in its weight-related collection have never been politically correct but some themes, such as minors and sex, have always been off limits. There are no secret rules but there are other guidelines that are principles rather than specifics. Among these is a statement that stories that stray too far into other genre areas are also not desired. 

What does this mean? 

Obviously included are tales involving Bath, Scat, Furry, Pedophilia, incest, BDSM and similar themes. But there is not a specific listing of items and the line at which something crosses over.. Conrad prefers not to create such a detailed list of precise do's and dont's. The reason is simple, such lists only lead into arguments over degrees on tales with multiple genres and attempts to circumvent whatever rules are posted. His approach (and mine) is common sense..

Some examples: Does a fantasy about someone who gains and loses weight by ingesting and regurgitating objects such as silverware really belong here? Not really - but what "list" item would it fall under? Would we have to add "Silverwaria? What about blowing someone up into a human balloon using a reverse enema containing helium and a high-calorie fluid? Do we add Enemania? (Seriously, these examples are both parodies of actual submissions). The story that led Conrad to ask me to take on this job concerned a fat teacher seducing a FA teen student (a thinly veiled and actually well done parody of a real news event). 

As you have noted, Big Star and Bedridden were unique calls involving basically good stories with marginal elements. Their removal was triggered as part of a general review that resulted from outcries related to a story few have mentioned. The problem there was animal abuse  crushing of a pet pony by a protagonist whose only remorse was to be fed more chocolate cakes! The author was a person with other problems involving young girls who was and is banned.

As you have by now realized, some of this is subjective. It really sometimes comes down to a case of does this tale really belong here? There have to be limits, and those with certain fetishes and interests may find some calls too politically correct. So be it.

Overall I think weve been pretty reasonable and broad minded. Certainly what we are permitting goes far beyond the G and PG ratings of my own stories posted in the old Weight Room collection (and thanks for being a fan).. New material now gets instant access instead of being backed up for months awaiting evaluation - but deletion is a risk.

I sincerely hope this response has been of some help  and given your own obvious writing skill I hope you will make am effort at doing something yourself. I hope you have noted that, along with deletions, Ive also been proactive in encouraging new talent and materials. The story collection is, after the Paysite Board, the second most viewed forum we have and I am trying to take it seriously..


----------

